# Sputniks and antennae pads



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

For those of you with Sputnik traps and electronic timing systems, how do you place/configure your antennae pad?


----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGSIM-BTM7c&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

That is how I have seen them set up too. Right on the landing board,


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

That makes perfect sense to me. But, I thought AU regs stated that the pad must be inside the trap. That's coming from a fellow club member of mine - indidnt read that myself.


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

Kastle Loft said:


> That makes perfect sense to me. But, I thought AU regs stated that the pad must be inside the trap. That's coming from a fellow club member of mine - indidnt read that myself.


The rules say touching the exterior wall of the loft to the best of my understanding.


----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

if u have smaller pad u can instal it to bottom of landing board thats gonna b inside sputnik


----------



## GaryWCo (Apr 19, 2011)

The rules were amended in July 2011. They read...

16.06 The antenna may be installed at the bird loft entrance where the birds will normally enter the loft. If placed on the outside entrance, the longest dimension of the antenna shall be touching the outer wall of the loft entry. Antennas may be placed on a "sputnik", as long as it is the normal bird entrance into the loft. (7/10) The race bird does not need to be contained.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Kalkbl said:


> That is how I have seen them set up too. Right on the landing board,


So how do you close the landing board with the pad on it? Are there any other ways to do this?


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Let this be a warning to those thinking about using a Sputnik with an electronic timing system. I bought one of the 100$ sputniks from Global and I can see no easy way to use a Unikon antennae pad with this one. 

If you attach the pad to the top of the landing board, then it won't close and cover the drop holes at night. There is no room below the landing board for the pad - the landing board won't lay flat with the pad under it. There is no room on the trap itself under the landing board as the release door won't open and close properly.

The only way I can see to make it work is to put the antennae pad on the underside of the bottom of the Sputnik. That would require some pretty heavy modifications to the entrance to the loft to ensure that the birds cross the pad. Plus, after a bird traps, it could decide to walk all around the inside of the Sputnik before entering the loft and crossing the pad. 

I love the concept of the Sputnik for its simplicity, durability, appearance and price. But the sub-$150 sputniks sold here in the states (imported from holland), won't work well with unikon ets.

Oh well, live and learn. I might have a Sputnik for sale if I can't figure this out.


----------



## GaryWCo (Apr 19, 2011)

I've ordered a HABRU Plus sputnik from HABRU in Holland that is designed specifically to accomodate a Unikon 2 field antenna pad. They are are engineered to accomodate a number of different ETS systems along with different type of landing boars, heights, etc.

When mine arrives I'll post some pictures.


----------



## GaryWCo (Apr 19, 2011)

Here is a link to the HABRU website, Howver, it is in Dutch. They have told me the English langauge site will be oeprational in a couple of weeks.

http://www.habruduivensport.nl/spoetniks/


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

GaryWCo said:


> Here is a link to the HABRU website, Howver, it is in Dutch. They have told me the English langauge site will be oeprational in a couple of weeks.
> 
> http://www.habruduivensport.nl/spoetniks/


Those look pretty sweet. Just what I need. Just a bit more than I can spend, however


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Kastle Loft- Why can't the pad be removed after the race and the sputnik entrance closed. I didn't think it was left on perminately. I was under the impression it was to be used only when needed. Like on race day, after the birds get use to it of course. Just unplug and store. All the best- Nick..


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Greek Boy said:


> Kastle Loft- Why can't the pad be removed after the race and the sputnik entrance closed. I didn't think it was left on perminately. I was under the impression it was to be used only when needed. Like on race day, after the birds get use to it of course. Just unplug and store. All the best- Nick..


I suppose that is an option. It would be a better option if the cables unhook at the pad itself. But with Unikon the connection happens at the clock and not the pad. So I would be re-running the wire every time. hmmm. I wonder if velcro would be a good idea to keep the pad in place and for easy removal.

Maybe I could just create a "pocket" or hanger or something on the side of the trap (close by) where the pad could live when not in use. That way I wouldn't have to disconnect and re-run the cable. I'll think on it some more. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Kastle Loft- If you could give us a photo of your sputnik with the pad being used I'm sure one of us could come up with a reasonable idea.-Nick


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Can rules be different at a club level ? My club won't allow us to have the pad on the outside it's not fair for those that still use the old clocks.


----------



## GaryWCo (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't know. When I go to the AU Race Rules, you can find them on their website, Section 1 addresses Competition Standards. It says races must be according to the AU rules. The rules also allow for manual clocks and ETS. However the rules don't appears to be any different.

I'm no expert. I contacted the Competition Chairperson to find out about the use of a Sputnik and antenna placement. He is the one that made me aware of the rule.


----------



## GaryWCo (Apr 19, 2011)

Here is a picture of my HABRu Plus Sputnik. I had it build to accomodate a two filed Unikon atenna. The antenna pad slides in right under the landing board. The area is slotted to provide access to the cables and the aluminum structures on each side of the landing board allow you to store you attenna cables. The floor of the Sputnik is wire to allow the droppings to fall through. Below the floor is an optional paltform that slides out for aclimating and training young birds.

This company provides all sorts of options and accomodates all types of ETS systems. These Sputniks are not inexpensive. You get what you for. If you'd like any additional information, just email me.


----------



## GaryWCo (Apr 19, 2011)

*HABRU Sputnik accomodates Unikon antenna*

Here is a picture of my new HABRU Plus Sputnik. It is a semi-custom Sputnik designed to accomodate my Unikon two field antenna pad. The pad slips under the landing board, from behind. Their are two (2) slots in the housing to accomodate the cables/wiring from the antenna. The alumininum struts running on the sides of the landing board to the top of the Sputnik are where you place you cables...out of the weather and the way of your birds.

If you'd like more information let me know and I'll provide you with their weblinks.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

That looks really, really perfect, Gary. I'm sure you'll love it and it will last a lifetime. 

I still haven't quite figured out how to modify my standard ($100) sputnik to accomodate my Unikon pad. I'll likely just build a new, removable landing board with a cutout for the pad and then block off the extra drop holes to funnel the arriving birds over the pad.

Man, I wish those Habru's weren't so expensive. I would need two of them unless I moved it around depending on the race season.

Thanks for the photo.


----------



## GaryWCo (Apr 19, 2011)

HABRU sent me about 20 brochures along with my Sputnik. If you want I can drop one in the mail to you. Maybe you can get some ideas from their photos and renderings.

Gary


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

GaryWCo said:


> HABRU sent me about 20 brochures along with my Sputnik. If you want I can drop one in the mail to you. Maybe you can get some ideas from their photos and renderings.
> 
> Gary


Thanks. I'll pm you.


----------

